# Totally in love



## CWS4322 (Aug 28, 2012)

Last summer when I made a run to the local dump in northern MN, I lugged home a Brinkmann All-in-One smoker. As often is the case, I haul something home and don't use it right away. In my defense, the DH hauled the bag of charcoal I'd bought back to his house in the city--I hunted high and low for it at the farm and at my house in the city. Well, he confessed that he had taken it home. Last night I finally used the Brinkmann. I snagged about 25 lb of eye of round last week for less than $2/lb. I marinated 2 thick steaks in a bit of mushroom soy sauce, garlic, some grated onion, ginger, and S&P. OMG, the best steak I've ever grilled. Even without putting any "wood chips" in, the smoky flavor of the meat was amazing! I definitely am looking to use it again. 

Any tips on using it--I'd like to smoke some turkey thighs--and some salmon--would be appreciated.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 29, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Last summer when I made a run to the local dump in northern MN, I lugged home a Brinkmann All-in-One smoker. As often is the case, I haul something home and don't use it right away. In my defense, the DH hauled the bag of charcoal I'd bought back to his house in the city--I hunted high and low for it at the farm and at my house in the city. Well, he confessed that he had taken it home. Last night I finally used the Brinkmann. I snagged about 25 lb of eye of round last week for less than $2/lb. I marinated 2 thick steaks in a bit of mushroom soy sauce, garlic, some grated onion, ginger, and S&P. OMG, the best steak I've ever grilled. Even without putting any "wood chips" in, the smoky flavor of the meat was amazing! I definitely am looking to use it again.
> 
> Any tips on using it--I'd like to smoke some turkey thighs--and some salmon--would be appreciated.


morning cw!living in an apartment the only "smoking" i do is the "cheats" smoke using foil,tea leaves & sugar in a wok with a tight fitting lid.
bro' bolas is "the man" when it comes to smoking.the fish in the piccies are trout,sea bass & mackerel.....no prizes for guessing...yep,the mackerel,despite being by far the cheapest fish was voted the best!!bro' also smokes chicken,duck & turkey etc....all deeeeeelish!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/smoked-trout-78650-3.html


----------

